# Tour de France 2014



## hairychris (Jul 9, 2014)

Who else is pretending to work while listening to/watching the commentary.

Today's stage is brutal. Froome out after another 2 crashes, riders down all over the place, and wet cobbles. Rather them than me. 

Would quite like Sagan to win the stage with gap that puts him in yellow mainly for troll value.


----------



## stuglue (Jul 10, 2014)

It's helped put Yorkshire on the map. We have some stunning scenery up here


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, was a great couple of days racing as well as nice views.

Yesterday's stage was insane. Boom bossed it, Nibali was the ....ing man (as was his team-mate Fugslang), and Thomas was obviously enjoying himself. Madmen. And hard as f*ck.

A long stage today with more rain & winds forecast which should break the field up.

It's been a very interesting race so far.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 10, 2014)

Didn't think we'd see both Froome and Cavendish out so early on.
Contador def fave now considering there's gonna be a lot of mountain
stages. Would love to see Nibali win it.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 10, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Didn't think we'd see both Froome and Cavendish out so early on.
> Contador def fave now considering there's gonna be a lot of mountain
> stages. Would love to see Nibali win it.



Cavendish went for a gap that wasn't there, and Froome seems to have crashed out in the Dauphiné so may not have been 100% anyway. As far as Sky goes, Porte and Thomas are both looking good, and Porte made up some time on Nibali yesterday.

We'll need to wait for the first mountain stage but a few people are still in it.

If Nibali wins it'll be great! He's been fantastic so far. 

EDIT:

Best few seconds of yesterday's coverage:


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah I don't think Froome really fancied it this year at all. I wonder if Sky regret not taking Wiggins with them. I've seen Cavendish do that sort of thing in lots of sprints. At least this time he admitted he was in the wrong.

Good stage today, a few crashes near the end, the most significant of those seeing Tejay Van Garderen losing a bit of time.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 14, 2014)

A Frenchman in yellow for the 14th July stage. Crowds will be chaos!

Going on vacation until the end of the week so will miss the fun from Tuesday to Sunday. Heading to the land of Sagan!


----------



## hairychris (Jul 14, 2014)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Yeah I don't think Froome really fancied it this year at all. I wonder if Sky regret not taking Wiggins with them. I've seen Cavendish do that sort of thing in lots of sprints. At least this time he admitted he was in the wrong.
> 
> Good stage today, a few crashes near the end, the most significant of those seeing Tejay Van Garderen losing a bit of time.



Re: Sky

Wiggins v. Froome: Sky's Biggest Mistake | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 14, 2014)

Now Contador has abandoned following a crash!!!


----------

